# thermostat for heating mat



## needheat (Aug 4, 2008)

I have 3 lcd thermostats (timeguard tpt44) for my heating mats. I haven't got a clue how to work them. I've read the instructions which appear to be double dutch. I even rang the manufacturer's technical department. I got the distinct impression that they also didn't know how to use the devices.

After randomly switching all the buttons and countless resettings, I have managed to get some heat from one of the mats but negligible and it just goes off an on when ever it feels like it. Can anyone tell me how these things works?

If like me, you think they are rubbish, can you recommend a simple and cost effective alternative thermostat which I can program to come on automatically at different times of the day?

Thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Who did the installation of the mats and thermostats? The installer should be able to help.

I did find this link:
http://www.timeguard.com/pdf/instructions/tpt44.pdf


----------



## needheat (Aug 4, 2008)

SABL said:


> Who did the installation of the mats and thermostats? The installer should be able to help.
> 
> I did find this link:
> http://www.timeguard.com/pdf/instructions/tpt44.pdf


After I bought the flat, I contacted the previous owner who developed the property. They didn't want to offer me any assistance whatsoever. 

I had already downloaded the manual for the timeguard thermostats but it simply doesn't make sense. When I rang timeguard, their own technical department appeared not to understand the manual either.

I'm just wondering if I should just removed the timeguard themostats for another brand. Can you recommend anything cost effective and easy to use (emphasise being on easy to use)?

Thanks


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't quite Know what will be the easiest or the most economical. The cost of new thermostats and installation might outweigh the cost of having a heating/cooling tech stop by and give hands-on advice. 

It's a shame that people want to sell you something but don't want to provide follow-up service.

Hope it works out and keep us posted.
SABL


----------



## needheat (Aug 4, 2008)

I have managed to dig up some information about the floor mats from which I get very little heat. 

They are 1600 watt and 1.5m2, but I don't yet know who makes them. 

I wonder if the Timeguard thermostats that were installed by the developers are unsuitable for the mats. Is there a universal thermostat available for all heating mats. Can you or anyone recommend a make that is okay to use?

===================




SABL said:


> I don't quite Know what will be the easiest or the most economical. The cost of new thermostats and installation might outweigh the cost of having a heating/cooling tech stop by and give hands-on advice.
> 
> It's a shame that people want to sell you something but don't want to provide follow-up service.
> 
> ...


----------

